# Ammo-dor anyone?



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

I've been on here a week or so and I've seen people talk about humidor alternatives such as tupperdor, igloodor, etc...

But nobody has mentioned the one I started off with. When I first started smoking cigars, they guy at the B&M recommended I keep them in a milspec ammo box until I got a humidor. He even gave me a couple of empty cigar boxes for the spanish cedar. I had an ammo box at home. I cleaned it out real well, put the boxes in it and put my newly purchased cigar stash inside. 

(Don't ask about humidification or hygrometer, I'm a slow learner)

They are airtight and with a little imagination they're lockable too. They come in a multitude of sizes, so if you want to store a bunch of boxes, get one of the big artillery sized boxes and you're good to go.

With some beads and a digital hygro added (I didn't say I COULDN'T learn, I just said I was slow) it has become my long term storage box.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

But then where do you put all your ammo? oke: It seems like a cool idea if done right unfortunatly im too lazy to do it right lol


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

It's been discussed on here before, and a few places sell them with the ammo can. This might help... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/124720-ammo-can-humidor.html


----------



## ericb13 (Jul 15, 2009)

Great idea! I have one that I keep all my CD-Roms and stuff in...I guess I'll need a new CD holder...

I was just about to go buy a large tupperware dish too!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Heh if it came ammo included that'd be awesome. My ammo is costing almost as much as my cigars these days!

I know I should've "requisitioned without paperwork" all of those ammo cans at my old unit lol...


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

CheapHumidors said:


> Heh if it came ammo included that'd be awesome. My ammo is costing almost as much as my cigars these days!
> 
> I know I should've "requisitioned without paperwork" all of those ammo cans at my old unit lol...


Sam,

You would have had inventory for a new product line!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

RazzBarlow said:


> Sam,
> 
> You would have had inventory for a new product line!


LOL maybe I'll work something out with all of the troops we send cigar packs to each month  trade 'em for empty ammo cans lol.

Although, as I remember from my time those things are jealously guarded. Even the spent casings are guarded (any former military guys on here have raised their hands, been patted down, and said "no brass no ammo!" at least 100 times lol).

Anyways, nice idea! Improvise, adapt, and overcome! (especially when your beloved stogies are on the line lol!)


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Any pix?


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

Cypress said:


> Any pix?


 I'm still new and on "picture probation".:mrgreen:


----------



## Yoda! (Nov 15, 2008)

When I was in Iraq, I started out using an ammo can with a soap dish and a sponge (plane bottled water). Later I upgrade to a Pelican 1450 case, beads, and a digital hygrometer. I'm still using the same one, now that home...


----------



## ericb13 (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, my CD-Roms found a new home, a buddy of mine got me an empty RP Edge display box (for the cedar), and I got to work on a new ammo-dor. Here it is...

http://i.imagehost.org/view/0336/Ammodor2

http://i.imagehost.org/view/0652/Ammodor1

The design was really more a function of how much wood I had to work with. The dimensions of the box make it hard to figure out a good layout. I went with the upper "tray" to hold robustos (my favorite size) sideways. The bottom tray will hold anything, but I think there would be a lot of dead space if I tried to fill it up. I'm looking forward to seeing others to compare mine against.

Now to just get more smokes to put in it.

BTW, those sticks there were bombed to me today by an old friend!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

That's awesome bro! I didn't know they were so airtight (although I guess they would HAVE to be eh?)!


----------

